
The Case for the Fat Startup (2010) - a_d
https://a16z.com/2010/03/17/the-case-for-the-fat-startup/
======
thinkingkong
Going out an raising an initial metric boat load of capital seems to fly in
the face of modern convention for pure digital services. Notable exceptions
seem to be businesses where a high capez model is repeatable geographic basis
(ride sharing, scooters, food deliver, rental spaces). Considering how quickly
the competition in those spaces need to scale, and the winner-take-all
dynamics, it seems natural that that path would exist.

For the majority of us though, purgatory might also be “I raised too much to
be a billion but I have a nice 100M company” and thats just dandy.

------
zakum1
Ben’s book “Tge hard things about hard things” gives a more detailed account
of this story through a series of lessons learnt. It is a phenomenal story and
leadership guide.

